# Always Visible Overlaying Scenes for Logos, Lower Thirds, etc.



## sexiv (Apr 22, 2018)

Those scenes would always be visible on top of every other scene unless they're specifically turned off.

The current work around is to create a scene with a logo (lower third, etc.) and then including the logo-scene as a source in every other scene.

Overlaying scenes would allow to just create one scene for the overlaying graphic and not having to mess with the others.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 22, 2018)

This is referred to as a Downstream Key, or DSK. The OBS underlying code supports this, but there currently no UI for it yet.


----------



## sexiv (Apr 22, 2018)

Hoping to see that functionality in the future.


----------



## superlou (Apr 29, 2018)

The "DSK Tool" in OBS Newsroom will do what you want for logos so long as simple cuts and fades to bring it in and out are sufficient.  See https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-newsroom.81096/ and https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-newsroom.622/.


----------

